# ATV Rotator



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello all, new here!
I have an 2004 Bombardier Outlander 400 Ho 4X4. I have a rotator on a post, that goes above my head, and the light came with the cig. plug. Now all of are trucks, had them but we changed them to a switch, so we don't eat through them like candy. Well I knew it would happen, my plug finally quit. I have fixed it before but why bother. How do you guys have yours mounted? On a switch? If so how did you do it, run wires to the battery, to a plug (like a 2 prong plug not cig. plug for removal in summer) and then to the switch? Its late in the season but I kind of need quick replys. Snow expected by wensday morning so I would like it fixed tomarow night. Thanks guys, great forum here!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the same light setup as you and I too would like to do that to mine, I was thinking wire it into the battery then putting a switch on the post or something, I would like to so what other people have done.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I hard wired mine to the rear lights. Spliced in and connected it. It ran whenever the key was on. Mine was a dedicated maching so if the key was on, I was plowing.

At one point I mounted a toggle switch to the plastic "dash" below the speedo. Drilled a 1/2" hole and wired it that way. Power from the bat up to the switch, back to the light and then ground the light.

Good Luck


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

My fine art's skills coming out here, this is how it should be right?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

nice drawing  but to answer your question 

I replied to your pm.

Battery + to one side of switch. Other side of switch to light. Light to ground.(doesn't have to be battery -)

When switch is on, it completes the circuit and supplies power to the light. The light uses the power and the ground completes the circuit.

Good Luck


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks! So I'm just using a regular switch, no light on it so I don't have to ground it then its easier! Thank You!!


----------



## spuds0111 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you wire it like your picture you will short out the switch when you turn the light on because you have the wires crossed at the switch. It will work like that if you take the ground wire to the frame off.Where in Genesee county are you? If you didn't get it fixed I could give you a hand.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea I figured it out. Thanks anyway, I live very close to you!! I live in BYRON north of the Town Department!! Whats your name?


----------

